# More homemade 3d targets



## Nobby (Feb 19, 2007)

Here are a few more 3D Ethafoam targets. I put in the ones of how I attach antlers.
Thanks
Nobby


----------



## Nobby (Feb 19, 2007)

*targets*

bump


----------



## HighFive22 (Jan 7, 2009)

Those are pretty freakin sweet! How do they hold up?


----------



## Nobby (Feb 19, 2007)

*Targets*

There is three threads with animals shown. The one with the kill zone of the moose has had hundreds of shots in it. You can hardly tell it has been shot. This animal is approx 20 inches thick so it will last our club for many years to come.
Thanks
Nobby


----------



## wisetech (Nov 14, 2008)

Man it must be nice to have all that spare time on hand, must be a teacher.


----------



## Nobby (Feb 19, 2007)

*Wiseguy*

Should be wiseguy not wisetech


----------



## wisetech (Nov 14, 2008)

Hows the strings holding out, did you readjust your bow settings?


----------



## HCAarchery (Jul 9, 2006)

What is the cost of the foam


----------



## Nobby (Feb 19, 2007)

*foam*

In Canada I pay about $110 a sheet. The sheets are 4'x9' and hard foam comes in 2'x9'. They are great for a clubs 3D shoots as one can customize each animal.


----------



## iceman36 (Feb 18, 2008)

where do you get ethafoam,i'd like to try something small like a pig or coyote


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Look great


----------



## Nobby (Feb 19, 2007)

*foam*

Try your local plastic shop and find out where they get it from. They will charge you double from what you can buy wholesale. The place I buy my foam from in Canada gets it all from the states.


----------



## Nobby (Feb 19, 2007)

*Foam*

The foam comes from a wholesale place near my home in Western Canada, however, it is produced in the States. You can contact your nearest Industrial Plastic Shop or Google ZOTEFOAM and there are some companies that you may be able to buy from near you. It costs me approx. $130 a sheet on average for a 4’x 9’x 2”sheet. I buy 2.2 lb. black and white for the main body parts and 4.4 lb. white for the kill zone centers. The foam all comes two inch thick so you have to create templates for the different body parts and melt them together with a very hot heat gun. It does not take much to adhere them together and once they are stuck, they don’t come apart. Glue does not work well. I have tried many types. Heat is the only way to go. You can sculpt with smaller pieces as well. 
Paint has always been an issue. I have tried spray to roll on acrylic and enamel and I think it is the nature of the beast not to stick well. If you leave the foam open the paint will sink into the pores more to give you a longer lasting look. It is inevitable that they have to be painted again. If you happen to find a paint that sticks well, please let me know.

Hope this helps and good luck.

Nobby


----------



## jbuttolph (Jan 23, 2009)

That is about the coolest thing I have seen here on AT. What a real talent!! :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Ders26c (Mar 4, 2008)

What kind of penetration are you getting with your arrows?


----------



## Nobby (Feb 19, 2007)

*targets*

I shoot a 62# XT and the arrow goes in approx. 10"-12". It will all depend on how much dense foam I use. 10"-12" in the moose as it is a very thick animal and there is only 3 layers of hard foam. The smaller animals I used 4 layers of hard foam with softer easier to carve foam on the outside. This is so the arrows to not pass through.


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

can you detail to use how you use the heat gun to get the sheets together?

Do you heat one entire side to the brink of melting then quickly stick the next sheet on, or some other way?


----------



## niceguy (May 30, 2004)

archerm3 said:


> can you detail to use how you use the heat gun to get the sheets together?
> 
> Do you heat one entire side to the brink of melting then quickly stick the next sheet on, or some other way?


I was going to ask this question


----------



## Nobby (Feb 19, 2007)

*heat gun*

I will post a couple of pics later today of how the heat gun works.


----------



## Fish-N-Hunt (Mar 10, 2009)

Your targets look great. Good job. :thumbs_up


----------



## Nobby (Feb 19, 2007)

*targets*

Thanks
will post some pics of heat gun tomorrow
nobby


----------



## dillershortbow (Jan 24, 2004)

I recognize that moose nobby can you tell me the name of the place you bought it ? I have been looking for a place to buy it since i shot that moose.


----------



## Nobby (Feb 19, 2007)

*moose*

Can't buy them anywhere unless you pay big money for shipping or you live on Vancouver Island.


----------



## ozbillb (Dec 27, 2008)

Nobby, on this page for an Australian company ( http://www.styrapak.com.au/etha-foam ) is the Ethafoam900 the stuff you're using?
Would either of the 600 or 180 be useable?
I'm just thinking about a basic block target (probably 3'x4'x1') rather than one of the masterpieces you're creating!


----------



## Nobby (Feb 19, 2007)

*foam*

Yes. this is the foam I use. The 600 sounds like the density I use for the centers of the targets and the 180 sounds like the remainder of the body. If I was going to make a target like you are suggesting, I would put 3 layers of the 600 and 2 layers of the 180 on either side of the 600. The 180 closes the holes faster. Have the company send you a sample of each one as I did and you will be able to see right away how hard they are. Even set it up somehow and shoot each piece.
Hope this helps.
Nobby


----------



## GIjay (Feb 8, 2008)

Nobby said:


> Yes. this is the foam I use. The 600 sounds like the density I use for the centers of the targets and the 180 sounds like the remainder of the body. If I was going to make a target like you are suggesting, I would put 3 layers of the 600 and 2 layers of the 180 on either side of the 600. The 180 closes the holes faster. Have the company send you a sample of each one as I did and you will be able to see right away how hard they are. Even set it up somehow and shoot each piece.
> Hope this helps.
> Nobby



Have you done a step by step yet??


----------



## Nobby (Feb 19, 2007)

*steps*

Not yet but will do on my bedded Elk.
Nobby


----------



## riverrat70 (Jun 13, 2007)

I like the Moose :elch: man I been waiting for an excuse to use that. LOL 

Nice work


----------



## waiting4fall (Sep 20, 2007)

Just an awesome job, very impressive!!!


----------



## ozbillb (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks Nobby!


----------



## Bowtech Brother (Mar 9, 2008)

Cool targets


----------



## marten (Apr 3, 2009)

How about posting a set-by-step with pic. PLEASE


----------



## Pizonarcher (Jun 13, 2002)

Yes step by step.:darkbeer:


----------



## Delaw (Mar 29, 2009)

awesome job


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Nobby said:


> Can't buy them anywhere unless you pay big money for shipping or you live on Vancouver Island.


I shot some that looked similar at a shoot in Ridgedale, did you make those also? It was the first leg of the BC Triple Crown.


----------



## Bigsatch (May 1, 2009)

those are awesome


----------



## Nobby (Feb 19, 2007)

*animals*

The animals you shot in ridgedale were probably "Chez Critters" He does not make them anymore and I sort of adopted his idea. If you look at the rest of my threads with these animals you will see some similarities. 
Nobby


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Nobby said:


> The animals you shot in ridgedale were probably "Chez Critters" He does not make them anymore and I sort of adopted his idea. If you look at the rest of my threads with these animals you will see some similarities.
> Nobby


Yes they look similar I just wasn't sure if you made them or someone else. Arrows pulled decently, not like a Rinehart but still better then most. Some of them looked good but some were iffy. Yours look a bit more defined. I judged the moose at 60 yards off of a cliff but it turned out to be 50:embara:. Using my hunting arrows and with my 26" draw I was lucky to still hit the target.


----------



## RunsUpRiver (Jul 22, 2009)

I'll have to make a wolf now.


----------



## mojo1 (May 4, 2011)

any1 got pics or plans on how to make my own foam target butt??? thanks


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

those look great!


----------



## YZ125MM700 (Dec 30, 2009)

sweet


----------



## Fresno Dan (Dec 9, 2010)

Any new pictures? Maybe still a step by step? I am in the process of getting some Foam Samples from a place here in CA, and I have a question. They have the following densities. 220, 400, 600 and 900. I have a sample of the 600 and the 900, but I wanted to find out if these are the ones that you using for the cores? Then like a 220 or 400 for the outer body foam? Any help Nobby would be greatly appreciated. I am wanting to get a couple sheets, and try to make something that might work for me to shoot at in my backyard.

Thanks, Dan


----------



## Nobby (Feb 19, 2007)

Step by step will come when I return back to Can in a year. As far as info for making them, I have attached the rest of the threads for info. Thanks for inquiring. Nobby

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=869408
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=869394


----------



## msukicker85 (Jul 15, 2009)

Those are neat. I used to make 2D targets back in the day with ethafoam and truelife paper targets glued to the foam then I cut out the animal shape. very realistic in the woods. I don't have the access to the foam now like I did then. Still love your targets.


----------

